# Winter 14'ers



## goatherder (Jan 9, 2005)

Just a quick poll for all you mountaineering backcountry buffs.


----------



## DaleTR (Jan 11, 2005)

Another "Easy" one day winter 14er - Mt. Biersdadt (from Guanella Pass)


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

North Face Long's Peak is good.


----------



## bzapski (Aug 18, 2005)

Sneffels in the San Juans is a gem, You can ski the lavendar couloir back into Yankee boy basin--- or if your bad- ass ski what locals call the TRILOGY-- into blue lakes basin(shuttle is needed) This is only for the Sik dawgs, Three consecutive couloirs about 5-6ooo ft vertical total. Certainly the most impressive line I have seen in CO. You can see it plain as day from the viewpoint on the Dallas divide. It looks like a dog legging white stripe coming off just to the lookers left of the impressive peak. Mountaineering skills and equipment required. I have attempted twice and got shut out by weather twice. have any of you done this I am getting mixed reviews on the Traverses inbetweeen shots? I have not found this line in any guide books.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Good write ups on each peak by a guy who skied or is almost done skiing all of them:

http://www.couloirmag.com/articles/profiles/crossen_sean/crossen_14er_index.htm


----------

